# My last pre-SCHIP cigar haul



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Well here it is... sadly, my last pre-SCHIP cbid haul... but i think its one of my best hauls. It has some variety to it. A box of Padilla 1932, Mi Barrio, Verdadero Organics, Man O War, and 3 Gurkha Louis the XIII Tubos

I would like to thank my mom for sending these pictures to me giving me something to look forward to when I get home


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet! Good going Aces!

I trust you trained her properly on humi/coolador maintainence?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

oh yeah she was briefed before I left and she knows to inspect the boxes for damage/mold when they come in.. thats why she takes the pics and sends them to me as well.. she sends lots more so i can take a look too but i just resize a few and post them to share


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that is nice! When is your tour over?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah that is a great haul for sure! And just in case you didn't know, those are the New 1932s. I smoked one the other day and it was very good. Damn your making my mouth water LOL


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I got a little under two months left before I return home.. I've heard awesome things about the new 1932s that box was an impulse buy. I did a QB for $120 on cbid, I already had 20 robustos at home that I picked up off of a Joe's Daily for $80 so I got 45 of them at home. I sure as hell hope they are good because I haven't had one yet lol.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Excellent haul! I agree 100% those new 1932's are great, i also think those Man O War are pretty good also.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, and I thought my shipment coming today was pretty big. I'm not even sure I can post pics of it after seeing this. Very very nice. Be safe.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice to "see" you Nick!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Man, Nice haul those are all tasty...I think it's break time...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

stanthetaxman said:


> Nice to "see" you Nick!


hey stan whats been going on bro


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome snag!

I've been wanting to try the Mi Barro, but nobody in Atlanta has them....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice haul


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

Great Haul!! I hope you make it home safe. I have friends in the Canadian military that I think about often.


----------



## mattbardi (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice haul! I love the man o wars. I've been really tempted by the 1932s as well but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on any of the deals. Let me know how they are


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Those Man O' War's look tasty! I'm patiently waiting for CI to get the Man O' War 2nds back to get a bundle of 'em. I like the cigars, just not so much the price tag.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I got the box of Torps for $77.50, thats pretty reasonable for a box of 22 for me. Love the avatar! NEED MORE COWBELL!


----------

